# Iwe lässt sich die Intel HD Grafik ausschalten?



## Pommes0904 (3. Oktober 2013)

*Iwe lässt sich die Intel HD Grafik ausschalten?*

Guten Abend,
ich habe eine Frage:
Wie lässt sich die Intel HD Grafik ausschalten? Ich möchte das nur meine dedizierte Grafikkarte läuft.
Im Bios lässt es sich nicht deaktivieren, das scheint ein sehr abgespecktes Bios zu sein.
Bei Umschaltbare Grafikkarten kann ich auch nichts finden.

Ich habe den HP Pavilion g6.
Intel Core i7 3632QM
8,0 Gbyte RAM
Intel HD Graphics 4000 / AMD Radeon 7670M

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

MfG Pommes


----------



## zicco93 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Iwe lässt sich die Intel HD Grafik ausschalten?*

Bei meinem Notebook mit einer HD3000 und 7670m kann ich sie im Bios deaktivieren.
Das CCC hast du installiert oder? Darin kannst du anwendungsspezifisch Hochleistungs oder iGPU einstellen.
Komplett deaktivieren macht kaum sinn wenn die Grakas ordnungsgemäß umschalten denn wenn du die 7670m immer am laufen hast, hast du nur einen höheren Stromverbrauch und somit eine höhere Lautstärke.


----------



## Bennz (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Iwe lässt sich die Intel HD Grafik ausschalten?*

deaktiviere sie im Gerätemanager


----------



## iTzZent (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Iwe lässt sich die Intel HD Grafik ausschalten?*

Beziehe hier mal deine Grafikkartentreiber: leshcatlabs.net ← Keeping it Simple. Ads free.

Die passen stets die neusten Catalyst Treiber an, das sie anständig mit der Intel HD zusammen arbeiten.

Deaktivieren lässt sich die Intel HD nicht, diese Funktion gibt es bei dem billigen G6 nicht.


----------



## repe (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Iwe lässt sich die Intel HD Grafik ausschalten?*

..ich hab exakt das gleiche problem bei meinem samsung np350e7c-s0kde, bios auch nur sehr spärlich, keine optionen zum umschalten. die leshcat-treiber funktionieren bei mir auch nicht, da er im normalmodus die intelHD verwendet, und die radeon net mal findet. ich hab dem kundenservice mal geschrieben, ich hoff die melden sich bald mal 
@Bennz: im gerätemanager kann man diese deaktivieren, ja...aber sobald man neu startet ists wieder wie vorher. (auch wenn man in der sys-steuerung deaktiviert, dass windows automatisch treiber installiert.
irgendwo hab ich die möglichkeit eines "gemoddeten bios" gelesen...aber da trau ich mich nicht drüber 

apropos bios...hast du da ein update gemacht? (falls vorhanden)

welche karte zeigt er denn an, wenn der rechner unter spielelast ist? (zb irgendein x-mark)

grüße!


----------

